# Suggestions for 10 year old girl's first watch



## booogles (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi all,

I've started collecting, and my 10 year old daughter has taken an interest in collection, which now consists of two legitimate watches (automatic watches that WUS members respect) and an extensive collection of quartz watches ranging in sophistication over many years. S

What would be a great watch to get for a 10 year old who is expressing interest in watches but who probably can't handle taking care of it. She has a good sense of fashion and appreciates substance, good design, and tradition, not just trendy or simplistic. I'd prefer to get her a cheap, reasonably reliable automatic that looks great, rather than a quartz that's mostly about appearance. I'm open to all advice, including getting her a quartz.

Thanks,
John


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Under $20 Casio MRW-200 is quartz with day & date










My wife adopted the green one.

........Dustin Hoffman's black MRW


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I bought my wife this to time contractions a few years ago, it's small and cute and my 4 year old likes to wear it now


----------



## coffeej12 (Aug 21, 2017)

Flik Flaks, smaller Swatch, Timex Kids watches, Casio as mentioned above would be great. Since she sounds like a sophisticated collector who may want something different - Vintage Citizen Kindertime (I think they're for kids, but may be wrong). May need tubes of polywatch to polish the crystal regularly


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi mate, id get online with her and go through heaps of pictures of watches, dont worry about too many wus rules, just get her the one she likes the most, thats the way to help her maybe find an interest in watches.
A big part of the joy will be just looking online with her, remember shes only ten, she just wants something she loves looking at on her wrist.

If she wants something that will last, take a look at the baby-G shock line, very popular with the teenagers and kids but at the end of the day get her the one she likes the look of most.
cheers


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hi John,

The Timex looks like a good suggestion.

If you are searching for something that looks more traditional, my suggestion
is to start with a solar powered quartz watch. That watch will always be ready
to wear. After all, what is it you want your daughter to learn about time?
Later you can maybe browse ebay for an interesting watch with a mechanical
movement and take a chance on something vintage.

Seiko and Citizen make decent quality solar powered ladies watches with hands.

Here is a Seiko SUT167 solar powered sport watch with 100m water resist and
stainless bracelet. I chose something fashion neutral, but only your daughter
can decide if it suits her. At 28.5mm the size and style will look right on a girl,
and though she may later prefer something else, she won't out grow it. This
one is offered at $129 by forum sponsor Long Island Watch. That isn't cheap,
but it is a decent watch.









That is my suggestion.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## mrv (Aug 23, 2010)

Casio Poptone if you can find one:

POPTONE | Timepieces | CASIO


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

My daughter is 9, I got her a ladies Timex Weekender. Was $20, and she loves it. I have a black one, so she loves that she has one like mine. My done had one as well, in more masculine colors, which he also loves.

If your daughter's desire is because she wants to be like Daddy, maybe see about a ladies' version of one of your Quartz watches.


----------



## thatotherguy1 (May 5, 2017)

Let her choose it. That way she'll be guaranteed to like it and more likely to wear it than if you chose something for her.

That said, I've gotta throw a recommendation for a Vostok Junior in the ring. Like a Komandirskie but fun sized. All the Russian quirk and should be good for smaller wrists. Affordable and mechanical too.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

I agree with a Timex, and I bet she'd love one with interchangeable straps. If you're set on an auto, do a search on Amazon for a Seiko or Orient, or even a cheap Stuhrling with a skeleton face, which she may find fascinating.


----------



## Nibor (Jul 16, 2017)

As a former 10 year old girl, what others have suggested - picking it out WITH YOU - would be so much fun. If you're looking to surprise her, I think solar is the way to go. I think the concept is so cool, that I'm about to buy myself one.


----------



## booogles (Jun 24, 2017)

Oh my! Thanks so much for the feedback. I'm still trying to figure this out, and I thought I'd get notifications when/if someone responded. I really appreciate the suggestions--this is way better than what I came up with on my own


----------



## booogles (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks--yeah, I was thinking of probably narrowing it down then looking at the options online with her ... then buying it for a surprise occasion


----------



## booogles (Jun 24, 2017)

I like how he isn't using the keeper--pulls if off in a way that I couldn't


----------



## mrv (Aug 23, 2010)

Nibor said:


> As a former 10 year old girl, what others have suggested - picking it out WITH YOU - would be so much fun. If you're looking to surprise her, I think solar is the way to go. I think the concept is so cool, that I'm about to buy myself one.


The problem with solar is that if you live in a colder climate, you wear long sleeves most of the time, and the watch will not have enough sun time to charge. You'll need quite often to put it under a desk lamp or something.


----------



## Nibor (Jul 16, 2017)

Mine came in the mail the other day. Started immediately once out of the box when I put it on early in the evening and kept time for the two days of overcast/rainy weather. Once fully charged, it can be in the dark for 8 months before it's completely depleted.


----------



## Watchmenaenae (Dec 1, 2015)

I agree that have her be a part of the process is the best way to do... thats what got me interested in the first place. I can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## KhalidMay (Apr 15, 2017)

A Swatch! It’s the perfect first watch other than a G-Shock but I feel like the Swatch will have more style which a girl would like more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ds514 (Dec 28, 2009)

I would second the Swatch vote, but one of the Ladies' and not Flik Flak which misses on the design requirement. Perhaps the "Sunny Day"?


----------

